# drift wood



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

that driftwood really make your tank water black and make your water stink i heard this from a guy a my LPS


----------



## oscarfish (Mar 1, 2004)

the guy at your lfs is what you call an idiot. the driftwood will tint your water slightly yellow because it releases tannins. it will not make your water stink unless you got the wrong kind "like the ones you find in a stream on your own and it slowly rotts in your tank" other wise driftwood is actuallly good for your fish


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Actually you can also use the driftwood from streams. It wont do anything to your water. I have added it a couple of times. Just be sure to treat it.

Driftwodd Prep


----------



## killum (Jun 3, 2004)

I bought a pice of drift would and the lfs toll me that the color of the wood will bleed out turning my water a light yellow. So I thought that if I boiled the wood for 1 hour most of the color in the wood would come out. It worked!!!!! and my water never changed it stayed crystal clear.


----------



## 2nafury (Jul 10, 2004)

driftwood looks nice.. but im about to fuckin give up on putting it in the tank i soaked it for a week... did water change the water was lite tint of brown...then left it in for 2 days the crap turned black...btw dont link me to diy project cuz thats what i did...


----------



## 2nafury (Jul 10, 2004)

if u have suggestion that will help plz post or pm me


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

2nafury said:


> driftwood looks nice.. but im about to fuckin give up on putting it in the tank i soaked it for a week... did water change the water was lite tint of brown...then left it in for 2 days the crap turned black...btw dont link me to diy project cuz thats what i did...


Probably just the type of wood you are trying to use. I used the DIY prep and it worked the first time for me on 3 different occasions.


----------



## TheGreatHoe (Jun 19, 2004)

just bleech teh hell outta it....put it in a tub, pour a bottle o bleech on it....then jsut add nuff water so it's compleatly submerged....let sit for a day, rinse and decloranate, then let dry or a ew days, rinse and throw that puppy in....if you don't notice a huge change in the color o the wood ater the bleeching, then odds are there is nothign u can do to it


----------



## 2nafury (Jul 10, 2004)

TheGreatHoe said:


> just bleech teh hell outta it....put it in a tub, pour a bottle o bleech on it....then jsut add nuff water so it's compleatly submerged....let sit for a day, rinse and decloranate, then let dry or a ew days, rinse and throw that puppy in....if you don't notice a huge change in the color o the wood ater the bleeching, then odds are there is nothign u can do to it


 did u read what i said.... i did the same thing as the directions on the diy


----------



## TheGreatHoe (Jun 19, 2004)

that's not the diy section way...they have u use a lil bleech and a lotta water...i'm telling u to use as much bleech as u an and a lil water


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

oscarfish said:


> the guy at your lfs is what you call an idiot. the driftwood will tint your water slightly yellow because it releases tannins. it will not make your water stink unless you got the wrong kind "like the ones you find in a stream on your own and it slowly rotts in your tank" other wise driftwood is actuallly good for your fish


 ya they i think they are trying to sell me a 60 gallon tank for 300 bucks do you think that is reasionable


----------

